# Pastor Jentzeen Franklin National 21 Day Daniel Fast & Prayer begins....



## star (Dec 29, 2007)

......January 6th

Our beginning of Month/Year fast will begin with this minstry on Sunday, January 6, 2008. Of course, you do not have to it for 21 days I will put out a weekly calendar for those who is not able to.  So, we will start on Sunday the 6th and just let God lead you on how long. Remember this is a *Daniel Fast *so you can eat.  Please see "*Sticky" section *about Pastor Jenzteen suggestions what to eat and also the *link below*. This has all the information needed to start fast. This church has about 15,000 people and this Pastor has many other Churches and people joining him during this fast. You will be in agreement with so many other people around the world. If ever it was a time to fast and break and destory holds, get healing, restoration or whatever you need from God *this will be the time to do it.* I am fully confident that whatever you need God will provide signs and wonders. See Pastor Jentzeen website to sign up and submit your prayer request. I have already place all *our prayer request list on his site.*
*Encourage your family and friends to join in and WATCH God move.*

*http://www.fastingmovement.com/

Beautiful Updated Short Guide Book on Fasting with Recipes For Daniel Fasting.

Recipes Looks Yummy!! http://www.fastingmovement.com/Connection_Magazine.pdf*

Father God we thank for this privilege to bind together in a even bigger corporate fast with a Church that has done this for over 25 years. Father we pray for each and every prayer request below as we lay them on the alter to you. We bind the spirit of fear and lack and command that every blessing on your children's lives will be fulfilled. We thank you for the year of the OVERFLOW and we pray that we remain faithful to perfect will for our lives in Jesus Name we pray. AMEN!!!

FASTING AND PRAYER TEAM REQUEST

0. All Fasting & Prayer Team members nation wide.
1.*Webby* - Dealing with stress; walk in destiny, God's perfect will for her life; job interview grant her favor and give insight to the questions.
2. *TJD3 -* Past people still coming back;walk in destiny, God's perfect will for her life
3.* Good2uuuu*- Emergency prayer; finances;walk in destiny, God's perfect will for her life and family; anoint automobiles to keep functioning
4. *Kisz4tj* - Strength, destiny to be fulfill, God's perfect will in her life
5. *Sithenbile* - Grow closer to God, to know His will for my life and my relationship and to overcome temptations.
Vision and direction concerning my purpose/destiny/ministry.
6. *Mahogany* - School, destiny and God's perfect will in her life
7. *Ee*- Digestive discomfort destroyed; God's perfect will for his life
8. *Re*- God's will for the man she is dating;walk in destiny, God perfect will for her life
9. *Cl*- Husband spiritual fellowship;walk in destiny, God perfect will for her life
10. *Sr*- Destiny fulfilled; future husband; ministry; business; future projects;time share to sale; neighbor problems.
11.*Koffie* - Strong holds; school; God's perfect will for her life.
12.*Ta *- Release from a spirit of fear and anxiety; need of mental and physical rest needed at this time from work, chores and geting enough sleep. Feeling as if not enough time in the day to complete tasks and get some recreation, relaxation;God's perfect will for her life.
13.*mrsjones1* - finances, God's guidiance, spouse and ministry
14.*divinefavor* - strongholds to destroyed, finances;destiny in life; future mate; children and mate's children.
15. *ladydee36330*- close to God; get to know Him better; strength to love my enemies.
16.* Juris *- emotional stability; to be free of all the guilt, hurt, and shame from past mistakes;REAL intimate relationship with God; pray for direction in my life. God to show me his purpose for my life. 
17. *Mswinni *- Strength in the Lord; closer to God so that I know when he's speaking to me; direction and understanding of His word; make better godly decisions; a stable mind and the courage to go on with Jesus; spending habits and financial situation to improve;ready to completely walk on my own two feet; delivered from the negative self image; part time job and car;to be whole again.
18.*Sb44 *- Mother who is very ill; give family and me strength to hold onto God's unchanging hand.
19.* NYCQT16 *- Hearing from God better; self-esteem concerns; living in purpose and destiny.
20. *Cupcake *-health of my family;me and my mother in His bosom since the death of my father 6 months ago;stronger relationship with Jesus Christ;God to order my steps and speak to my heart;direction with school, work, my relationship with my mom;spiritual walk with my boyfriend be evenly yoked;all of the LHCF ladies on this fast & prayer team!
21.*Pebbles* - My sister to carry her baby full term; and cover baby with the blood of Jesus; her duties on this forum, family, her divine purpose and destiny in God; closer walk with Jesus.
22.* Lady R*- My household, husband and son; my ministry and destroying my fears;being obedient to God voice; family financials;released from my current job and be blessed with the next step of my life; blessing on my Mary Kay business; and blessing to others through my testominy.
23. *Sweetie19 *- -Recognize and waith on the man God has for me;
develop my spiritual gifts and increase my discernment; conducting myself like a classy, beautiful woman of God AT ALL TIMES; walk in her destiny.
24.* Sweet C- *Finishing my thesis to God be the GLORY!! finding the job God;anoint her hands God; Growing in the Lord, family and friends, procrastination; Walk in her divine destiny and fulfill God's perfect will for life; protection, guidance to covered in the blood of Jesus.
25. *Cherokee *- Closer relationship with the Lord, Newjob/career, finances, emotional stability, forgiveness, God's perfect will for her life, future husband.
26*.CICI24 *-School financial aid, God's perfect will for her life and family, and my abundant health and self confidence.
27. *KEIONI'S MOM *- Strength in her life. Find her own path, discover the areas in which she will excel. Allow her to be a strong mother and to find a loving, supportive, worthy SO. Someone, who will appreciate her constant giving spirit.
28. *Star* - Continue to shine, like the Star that she is; continue to be a blessing to others, but also be able to receive all of the blessing that YOU, Lord, Jesus, have in store for her; also job OWCP claim, destiny prayer list, favor with case; transfer, KIRWDL show; 2nd prayer list.
29. *dtachi- *Going back to school with new major/vision strength and wisdom to get through my first year;financial blessing to help my expenses of school; God's perfect will for my life and family.
30. *Sithembile* -I pray God we all will draw closer to Him by faith and allow Him to speak into every situation in our lives. I pray that we may all have a divine revelation concerning our spouses and future spouses. I especially pray for Justicewifey who said her marriage was breaking up. It would be great if we could all remember her, her husband and children during our time of prayer and fasting. Confirmation on future mate;Walk in her divine destiny and fulfill God's perfect will for life.
31.* Missbobbie*-Walk in her divine destiny and closer to God fulfill God's perfect will for her life; protection, guidance to covered in the blood of Jesus.
32. *Micheal77* - Receiving the power of forgivenes, love, grace and mercy of God without apologies; seeking to fulfill God's destiny for my life; being covered with the blood of Jesus each and every day.
33*.RE*- Please pray for my husband's salvation and for him to have godly male friends;my for divine destiny in Jesus and God to give me wisdom on talking and dealing with my spouse.
34. *Justicewifey* - Desire for a stronger relationship with the Lord, my children, my career and finances. God move her into her destiny and continue to cover her and the children; help heal the entire family during this time of change.
35.*Moisy* -Walk in her divine destiny and closer to God fulfill God's perfect will for her life; protection.
36.*BabeinChrist* -Today, I would like us to pray for our husbands choices. It is so important that they make the right choices because if they don't, those choices can have devastating effects for everyone; wives, children, close family and friends. We are all effected. We as wives can help protect our husbands through the power of prayer. 
37. *Blessed1 *-Walk in her divine destiny and closer to God fulfill God's perfect will for her life; protection, guidance to covered in the blood of Jesus.
38.*HM -*Walk in her divine destiny and closer to God fulfill God's perfect will for her life; protection.
39. *Onyx-* Healing for my sister and the ability for her to accept and cope with her illness until God heals her; strongholds to be destroyed; finances; blessed new relationships; future husband.

**MORE NAMES BELOW*


----------



## star (Dec 29, 2007)

*TEAM IS GETTING BIG -UNBLEIVABLE STRENGTH IN UNITY*

*40.Andreab *-Prayer our house will prosper and expereince a harvest within this season that will help establish our goals. Please bless Mom with a job and give her the words to say when she goes to her interview on Monday.
*41.Shalom *- Spirit of depression to be broken over her life; her destiny to be fulfilled; to get closer to God through prayer and fasting and prayer, reading the word and fellowship with other believer. Give her the desires of her heart as they are in line with God perfect will.
*42. shellzfoshizzle*- Bless her efforts God and push her into her destiny according to Your Perfect will.
*43.Leigh *-Please God grant her favor concerning car accident situation provide a miracle that she knows this is You; Keep the faith knowing all thing truly do work together for the good of those who LOVE God and are called according to His purpose; prayer for my career path and new ventures.
*44. Mitcy*- God bless her effort to join. Show her God that You are able to do everything but fail; Design her destiny move her there by Your Power.
*45. LOVECHIC*- For her to recieve the blessings that God has in store for her.
*46.Mrsjones1 *-To find out what God's will is for my life.
*47. Nubianrose *- Healing & Health for my family, my cousin who may have diabetes ;dad just got diagnosed with diabetes; wants perfect will and God's direction for my future endeavours; help her God with her destiny.
*48.Tamala *-Regain self-confidence and faith in myself; need healing from past painbreakup; wants God perfect will for her life.
*49. Naughteegirl *-Strengthen mind, body and soul through Jesus; send her soul mate in Jesus; destiny and purpose in life be fulfill.
*50. Nikipovi*-God please reconcile and heal family members who are seperated do not let the devil have his way; restore relationships so that are solid in Jesus; provide a purpose for our lives together so that You God may be gloried.
*51. JOI *-Health and career for my husband;a better paying job;I want to lose weight; our financial situation gets better;for me to be release from anger concerning my brother; totally surrender that situation to God;protect my mother and give her strength and wisdom from GOD!!
*52. Mscolwhite*-God to strengthen all our members in the inner man that they may know the full depths of God's love; strength and healing throughout me and my family's bodies; deeper revelation in spiritual manners.
*53.metro_qt*- Thank you God for her joining us; meet her ever need and take full control of her destiny. In Jesus Name. Financial independence; getting all my blessing her on earth; 
*54.EbonyEyes*- A more intimate relationship with the Lord; A deeper understanding of the power of the Holy Spirit; Wisdom; Hearing God's voice clearly; Direction for my liferengthen ties with family; spiritual clarity;hearing God speak to me.
*55. Nigeria *- God to watch over my family, protect them, and continue working in their lives. Healing my dad from his sickness so he can live a long, healthy life to have a healthy, happy, blessed marriage; prepare her for her destiny and her covered with the Blood of Jesus.
*56.Beyondcute*- For my family, my finances, my education, my health, and my relationships; God move on her behalf and meet EVERY need and move her to her destiny.
*57. Zeal *- Comfort for God parents as they rebuild their lives; Complete healing for for Mom, Daddy-boy, Sis and myself; Sis will complete her classes without a struggle; I will be able to forgive myself for past mistakes;God will speak to me during lent;closer walk, guidance, discrenment, direction towards starting my business;Mom will not stress;My family & finances, family financials;Bless Career guiadance;new postion closer to home with good benefits and salary. My husband to strong in God through prayer and His word.
58. *Cheeks23*-Need a job (ASAP); strengthen my relationship with God, and the temptations and trials of life seem to keep getting stronger each day; mom needs to pass her test so she can continue her career in nursing; family been through a lot this past year and needs a breakthrough.
59.*WhipEffectz1* Need prayer for continued faith in God through adversity, family members going through bad times, and a better inner peace within myself to accept the things I cannot change. God please take her into her destiny.
60.*MsCrystal* -Inner peace, coping with stress, loving self;God's divine purpose, health, weatlh, happines and peace in Jesus.
61.*Sashaa08 *- Praying for job, relocating, future spouse, discipline (working out, eating healthy), and Mom's illness (parkinson's); God help into her destiny.
62.*Shimmiegirl *-  To stay focused on whom and what God is annointing and preparing me for. To be fully receptive with a 'keen' ear and yielded heart and spirit.
63.*Cheeks23* - My finances, career, family, boyfriend, strength, and continued faith in God; her destiny and purpose to fulfilled.
64.*Surprise* - God to reveal my calling/purpose to me, and that he strengthens me to be able to submit to His will for me and my life;God blesses me to earn the grades I am aiming for in school, and that my educational plans go as planned.
65.*Fallback* -Lord I ask that you help me with finding a job that I am happy in and pays well with benefits. I ask that you help me with finances, and also guide me in the right direction in raising my 14 year old son. I also ask that you make a way to help me continue my education by going to school at night and keep myself and family, friends and LHCF members in good health. In Jesus name I pray. Amen
66.*Dreamer26*- Pray for God to put the right people around me as I walk into what he's calling me for. To be able to hear him even more clearly. To continue to be a light in this hour. To allow him to flow through me through song, prayer, praise, word, and speech, just to be used as a vessel for the kingdom in his final hour.
67.*God's princess *- For God to move in her life like never before. For her to exalted, magnify and praised God in everything she does for her destiny to be fulfilled. In Jesus Name
68.*Nella* -Prayer for my family, financial issues; need a job, and for my daughter and I to always have a strong relationship; her destiny and purpose for Kingdom of God to be fulfilled.
69.*RelaxerRehab* - Strength and encouragement to do God's perfect will for her life; to fulfuill her destiny and purpose in life; meet her every need.
70. *Teressa9* -Revelation of God's will and guidance for all areas my life;stronger relationship with God; to be filled with peace and joy because of my faith in Him; I know everything will work out for my good according to His will, and that's all I need to know.
71. *p31woman*- For the continued growth and strentgh of my relationship with God; Growth in my ability discern what God has for me and what is a distraction; graduate in May 2007 and find a good paying job with great opportunities for vertical growth within 1 month of graduation; her destiny and purpose in life to be fulfill.
72. *MBlake8*-Prayer for disipline and self control; a good attitude at work;purpose and destiny fulill in Jesus.
73. *Wcyprien* - Self-control, self-discpline, weight loss and my relationship with my boyfriend. I believe God is speaking to him. Her purpose and destiny fufill in Jesus.
74. *SophiaRose *- Help in all areas of my life, all aspects of my contact with this world, everything, every step, I want to take in the name of GOD; her purpose and destiny in Jesus to be fulfilled.
75.* Aprilj -*For the courage and strength to complete Nursing school; self discipline not only for me but also for my children; satan be removed from my home, work, finances & my family's lives; my relationship with God continues to strenghten; her destiny and purpose to be fulfill in Jesus Name.
76.*Chocolatep35* -new job upon or before finishing my degree;overall relationship with GOD, becoming a better mother to my son and working on my savings/investments; her destiny and purpose in Jesus to be fulfilled.
77.*Nychaelasymone *- For God to transition me into my destiny, my husband & future children, to tithe, direction in music career & my aunt's healing from cancer.
78.*Mz_Zartavia *-Continual blessings in my marriage; Asking for my womb to be blessed so that my husband and I may have our first child despite my diagnosis with PCOS.;her destiny to be fulfulled in Jesus.
79.*Mblake8* - Business; future husband, overeating and laziness; her destiny in Jesus to be fulfilled.

LIST CONTINUES BELOW


----------



## star (Dec 29, 2007)

FASTING AND PRAYER LIST CONTINUED


80. *Jessica Rabbit*- God to help my mother and brother heal from the loss of my father; get organized, grow in all ways; shake laziness; procrastination and become healthier. 
81.* GlamourGirl *- Finances, Trusting Him regarding my future DH
That I thirst for the Word; My Purpose destiny fulfilled; good life, prosperity and be in good health.
82. *Wicky2828 * -Desire to have a closer walk with God, to let go and let Him do His work, and to figure out if my relationship with my boyfriend is what God wants.
83. *Kweenameena* -My husband's safety in Iraq and for him to remember God while there, strength against the demons of negativity, anxiety and fear, spirit of trust in God, ability to resist temptation during the fast
84.*Bucanban418* - Surrender my all to the lord, guidance, trust and understanding, forgivness, my son , school , career and my finances.
85.*Pattycake0701*-My marriage, our finances, my son overcoming his developmental disabilities, and my immediate and extended family's health, safety and well-being & Pattycake0701 meet her needs God.
86*.Evagray *-Preparation of going back to school in the fall, spiritual growth, getting into the Word, health problems,gaining interviews for medical school eliminating toxic relationships and my family, BF.
87. *Innocent Kiss *- Salvation and relationship with God and SO that we plant our relationship in God, for my family, and that God gives me strength to continue to do well in school and blesses me with a way to continue to pay for my college education.
88.*Bunny77* - Anxiety, fear and depression; more faith and trust regarding relationships.; need clarity regarding present relationship from God or show me your will for my divine mate and give me peace with my current situation; praying for friends personal difficulties (family illnesses, etc.); her divine desitny and purposed to be fulfilled.
89. *Golden Bronze *-Clarity, wisdom, dicernment for my life, ministry for me my sister; healed from the wounds that bind her and let God be her comforter and become new creature and whole in Christ; mother Marsha to the list, for a financial and spiritual breakthrough, and Mike and his son Pat-- for healing and wellness
90. *Jay * -God keep her strong and annointed, for evangelism, teaching, music and healing. God please remove anything not from your from her presence.
91.* Helen *- Healed From Cancer; destiny fulfilled
92.*MissGee* - Complete salvation, ability to resist things of the world & prosperity in every facet of my life; God's purpose and destiny fuffilled.
93. *Cherokee *-New employment; destiny and purposed fulfilled in Jesus.
94. *Springbreeze* -Guidance;clarity and direction in life for success; God to clarify my dreams; peace in home;God directs my son to a upstanding university where he will continue to excell in life; and I release 30 pounds.
95. *bLackButtaFly* -My aunt and her health concerns; new employment for myself, new church home,to continually walk in path of the Lord.
96. *The Savvy Sistah* -Complete healing for grandmother, favor with my business, increase in finances, ministry, strength, breakthrough for my church, favor with my agents; wisdom,direction concerning a new relationship.
97. *Angel1794* - Being released of the strongholds on my job, finances, in my home and my health.  For understanding and guidance.
98. *Kia* - Fall in love and marry the man that fulfills the desires of her 
heart as it is in line with God's will; Release her of all insecurities;financial discipline; inner peace and her divine destiny in Jesus.
99. *Queeny20* - Her spouse and children to be blessed; her life and her divine ministry.
100. *Shalom* - Her divine destiny to be fulfiled to met her needs according to God riches and glory for her. Bless her entire life.
101. *MissBrandi* - Closer relationship with God, my future husband, and my career; Her destiny.
102. *Missjksn21 *- New focus on Christ, opened eyes/ears to acknowledge distractions and turn the other way, the lives of each and every student I've encountered and taught and complete and TOTAL deliverence from depression for my Godsister; her destiny in Jesus to be fulfilled.
103. *Motherx2esq* - loser walk with God, finances, family, making the right decisions within my life and to have a man that WILL turn into a husband; mend my heart Lord!
104. *Janiebaby* -Husband-to-be to be led to me by the Lord, to recognize my husband-to-be when the Lord leads him to me and I would like the Lord's help to fulfill my destiny of becoming a good wife and mother within the year.
105. *Shesoselfconciou* -Her personal prayer request she PM me(God you know. Peace in the midst of the storm; health, wealth, her destiny in Jesus.
106. *NessaNessa* - Her destiny in Jesus, health, wealth, family and career.


----------



## star (Dec 30, 2007)

Bumping!!!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 31, 2007)

Star I am in. I was talking to dh about this last night along with the Bible reading challenge kbragg posted and he is probably going to join me with both.  Thanks again   Q


----------



## shalom (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## star (Dec 31, 2007)

Queeny20 said:


> Star I am in. I was talking to dh about this last night along with the Bible reading challenge kbragg posted and he is probably going to join me with both.  Thanks again   Q



Praise God!!! This will be my third year with his Church and each year God is really doing great things in my life. I like the unity of strength I get.


----------



## star (Dec 31, 2007)

shalom said:


> I'm in.



Praise God!!! Don't forget to see his site if you want post more prayer request but as stated I have already sent his Church our list.


----------



## star (Jan 1, 2008)

Bumping!!!!


----------



## shalom (Jan 2, 2008)

Star - I just checked out the site, but I did not add to the prayer list because I knew you already did this.  Thank you.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 2, 2008)

Star I just wanted you to know, my dh will be joining along with a few members of my church family.  Tonight I am going to get some vegetarian cookbooks from the library!!! Q


----------



## dreamer26 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in

Thanks Star for letting us know and for including us in the prayer.


----------



## star (Jan 2, 2008)

shalom said:


> Star - I just checked out the site, but I did not add to the prayer list because I knew you already did this.  Thank you.



Yes, I got you girl. Be Blessed!!


----------



## star (Jan 2, 2008)

dreamer26 said:


> I'm in
> 
> Thanks Star for letting us know and for including us in the prayer.



No problem. God will get me if I don't look out for all of you.


----------



## star (Jan 2, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Star I just wanted you to know, my dh will be joining along with a few members of my church family.  Tonight I am going to get some vegetarian cookbooks from the library!!! Q



That is awesome. Expect God to take you and your entire family to another dynamic spiritual and financial level.


----------



## star (Jan 4, 2008)

Bumping!!!!


----------



## PoeticJustice (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for sharing Star! I am in!!


----------



## star (Jan 6, 2008)

Justicewifey said:


> Thank you for sharing Star! I am in!!



Praise God my sister expect, expect great, great things.


----------



## star (Jan 6, 2008)

*Beautiful* Updated Short Guide Book on Fasting with Recipes For Daniel Fasting.

Recipes Looks Yummy!!

http://www.fastingmovement.com/Connection_Magazine.pdf


----------



## star (Jan 7, 2008)

Bumping!!!!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 7, 2008)

Star I had to put my start date off until Thursday due to some female issues. But I am praying and dh and my church members started yesterday.  I should finish on the 31st. Q


----------



## star (Jan 8, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Star I had to put my start date off until Thursday due to some female issues. But I am praying and dh and my church members started yesterday.  I should finish on the 31st. Q



Do it when can. There is 21 day window.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 8, 2008)

star said:


> Do it when can. There is 21 day window.



Thank you.  I was feeling bad but I just prayed and told God I still intend to do the fast. I am now more determined than ever. Dh is doing great. Thursday here I come. Q


----------



## star (Jan 9, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Thank you.  I was feeling bad but I just prayed and told God I still intend to do the fast. I am now more determined than ever. Dh is doing great. Thursday here I come. Q



Praying for you even now in Jesus Name but thank God you have your DH to cover you.


----------



## Favor2000 (Jan 9, 2008)

I got to jump on this. Thanks Star


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 9, 2008)

Favor2000 said:


> I got to jump on this. Thanks Star



Cool you want to start tomorrow with me? Q


----------



## star (Jan 13, 2008)

Bumping!!!!


----------



## star (Jan 15, 2008)

Bumping!!!!


----------



## star (Jan 18, 2008)

Bumping!!!!


----------



## star (Jan 19, 2008)

Bumping!!!!


----------



## star (Jan 21, 2008)

Bumping!!!!


----------



## sheba2000 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a question about the Daniel fast.  Are you allowed to eat the foods you are allowed throughout the day or you only eat at a certain time (eg. no food from 6am to 6pm then restricted diet during that time)?

TIA!

Sheba


----------

